# Johns Mountain WMA



## WaddleWhacker (Apr 3, 2009)

my girlfriend wants to go camping so i'm going to take her but it's turkey season she will be camping somewhere so i can hunt and i've never hunted Johns Mountain and i was hoping someone could give me some good info about the WMA...i don't want to know where your honey hole is cause i'll find my own...i've looked through the threads a little and cant find anything on Johns Mountain so can someone help a fellow turkey hunter out ??


----------



## pnome (Apr 3, 2009)

Sure.  I've turkey hunted there a few times.  The south side of the WMA (south of the pocket) has a good camping area in a saftey zone and lots of choices for turkey hunting all around there.


----------

